# Red Cherry Shrimp and Co2



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I have kept RCS in a co2-injected tank.

The key is to start slow and to watch the shrimp. Increase co2 slightly, say, over a week's time. Check the shrimp every ~15 mins for a couple of hours after each bump. Keep the light unchanged but increase your ferts slightly with each increase of co2.

You should find a spot at such both shrimp and HC are both happy. If you cannot, decide what is more important to you.

v3


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

what size tank?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have kept HC growing very well in a CO2 injected tank along with RCS with no problems.

It was an ADA Mini-S. I believe I started a journal here from that time.

Edit: I just checked; the thread still exists, but all the images are gone


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

rcs are hardy as hell, ive cranked the co2 where the drop checker was yellow once on accident and they survived. Im sure they will be fine if you added co2.


----------



## Dragonxflare (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you everyone. Once I get everything dialed in, I'll be purchasing about 20 to put into my tank.

I am currently still trying to find the balance with surface agitation and the co2 levels (bps). I had some of my fish gasping for air when the lights / co2 turned off some reason.


----------



## sushant (Mar 3, 2007)

Dragonxflare said:


> Thank you everyone. Once I get everything dialed in, I'll be purchasing about 20 to put into my tank.
> 
> I am currently still trying to find the balance with surface agitation and the co2 levels (bps). I had some of my fish gasping for air when the lights / co2 turned off some reason.


Use solenoid valve to switch on/off the co2 . Time it 30 min before the lights.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

I haven't had luck with keeping a thriving shrimp colony with scheduled injection. But recently I've set the co2 at a constant low bps, on 24/7 until it's reached a sweet spot on the Ph meter. It stays a constant 6.8 and doesn't have the ph swing from turning on/off daily. Almost everyone of my rilis are berried and super active. 

Once I have established a decent colony I'm planning on adding another sp. to see if this method works. 

My bubble count is about .7. It took a week or so to figure it out while calculating the bubble count.


----------



## yomon347 (May 27, 2014)

I have a few rcs in a planted betta tank where the drop checker stays yellow. They do fine, one of the females is berried as of yesterday. The tank has a constant 4 bubbles per minute 24/7. The pH stays around 6.8-7. 

I am not trying to breed them in this tank, it was more of an experiment to see how they did.


----------



## Dragonxflare (Jul 1, 2014)

sushant said:


> Use solenoid valve to switch on/off the co2 . Time it 30 min before the lights.


I have one, still had issues. I was probably just injecting too much co2 into the tank prior to the lights going off. I assume there was just too much co2 left over after the lights went off, and wasnt able to be gassed out quick enough.

I lowered the co2, and I'll see what happens


----------



## Dragonxflare (Jul 1, 2014)

So far Co2 levels are fine, and I will picking up 24 RCS tonight to see how they work out.


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonxflare said:


> Thank you everyone. Once I get everything dialed in, I'll be purchasing about 20 to put into my tank.
> 
> I am currently still trying to find the balance with surface agitation and the co2 levels (bps). I had some of my fish gasping for air when the lights / co2 turned off some reason.


Create a slight surface ripple. That's all it takes. Turn off co2 30-60 mins before lights.


----------



## Dragonxflare (Jul 1, 2014)

When my lights / co2 is off, my PH is around 7.8.

When the lights and Co2 is turned back on, it drops down to about 6.8

Is this PH swing going to harm them?


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

Dragonxflare said:


> When my lights / co2 is off, my PH is around 7.8.
> 
> When the lights and Co2 is turned back on, it drops down to about 6.8
> 
> Is this PH swing going to harm them?


Absolutely not


----------

